# Fs: Nissan Skyline R32



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Guys, please help me with input on where to post for sale ad for skyline. thanks


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

coujin said:


> *Guys, please help me with input on where to post for sale ad for skyline. thanks *


Location? Japan, Australia, USA...?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

The car is in washington state, seattle, U.S

thanx


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how much? (I can at least dream)


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

http://www.automotiveforums.com check that place out. You should be able to find someone interested in buying it there.


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

Ebay, Ebay, Ebay... Or park it outside Fort Lewis/McChord AFB and I am sure some GI will be more than happy to buy it. Watch Lakewood, though, as it can't be too much better than when I was there. Aaron


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

coujin said:


> *The car is in washington state, seattle, U.S
> 
> thanx *


Skyline classifieds thread on FA

Is your car legalized by Motorex?


----------

